# Liquid dutast



## Starchild (Jan 1, 2011)

About Liquid Dutast ..may i administrate it SB too? orally sucks! LOL

and what the difference is betwen Cem one and sten labs one? both them have dutasteride in liquid shape. however only cem products call it 'liquid dutast' . why sten labs call his 'dutasteride'? it's in liquid shape of his too


----------

